# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  توزيع زكاة الفطر بعد صلاة العيد ؟

## عبدالله الجنوبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل يجوز شرعا أن تدفع زكاة الفطر لشخص معين أو جهة ما قبل صلاة العيد، و تقوم تلك الجهة بتوزيعها  بعد الصلاة ؟
و إن جاز فما هو حد الوقت الممسموح فيه بتوزيعها ؟
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

أخي الكريم يجوز إخراج زكاة الفطر قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين كما روى ذلك نامع مولى ابن عمر رضي الله عنهم قال : وكانوا يعطون قبل الفطر بيوم أو يومين . رواه البخاري 
ووقت وجوب إخراج الزكاة يبدأ من غروب الشمس آخر أيام رمضان وينتهي بابتداء صلاة العيد لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بها أن تؤدى قبل خروج الناس إلى الصلاة . متفق عليه .
 ومن أخرج الزكاة بعد صلاة العيد متعمداً أثم بذلك ولم تجزئه وتكون صدقة لحديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : من أداها قبل الصلاة فهي زكاة مقبولة ومن أداء ها بعد الصلاة فهي صدقة من الصدقات . رواه أبو داود وحسنة الشيخ الإلباني . 
ولا تسقط زكاة الفطر إذا خرج وقتها فهي واجبت في ذمته لأنها دين عليه للمساكين والفقراءا أبداً . 
 قال ابن حزم رحمه الله في المحلى : ( من لم يؤدها حتى خرج وقتها فقد وجبت في ذمته وماله لمن هي له فهي دين لهم وحق من حقوقهم ... فوجب عليه أداؤه ) إهـ . 
وقال ابن قدامة في المغني : فإن أخرها عن يوم العيد أثم ولزمه القضاء

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

أشكرك أخي الفاضل على حسن إجابتك ،و أوضح قصدي لإخواني الأفاضل :
هل يصح تولي جهة ما لجمع زكاة الفطر قبل صلاة العيد، و دفعها بعد الصلاة ؟ و لا أتحدث عن إخراج الإنسان للزكاة، فهو يخرج قبل الصلاة، و لكنه يدفعها لجهة تتولى توزيعها... أفيدونا أفادكم الله

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

أرجو الإفادة يا إخوان و أجركم على الله

----------


## حمد

> هل يصح تولي جهة ما لجمع زكاة الفطر قبل صلاة العيد، و دفعها بعد الصلاة ؟ و لا أتحدث عن إخراج الإنسان للزكاة، فهو يخرج قبل الصلاة، و لكنه يدفعها لجهة تتولى توزيعها... أفيدونا أفادكم الله


لا يصح ، لأنّ المقصود هو إيصالها لهم قبل الصلاة .

----------


## عبدالله الجنوبي

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## علي الفضلي

(س 28) نحن نعمل في مبرة خيرية تتولى استقبال الزكاة والصدقات من الناس وتوزيعها على مستحقيها ونقوم باستلام زكاة الفطر وكالة عن الفقراء قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين لنوصلها لهم بعد العيد، فهل يكفي أن نجمع الزكاة ثم لا نقوم بتعيين نصيب كل فقير إلا بعد العيد؟ أو يلزمنا أن ندفع نصيب كل فقير قبل صلاة العيد. 
الجواب: ذكر العلماء أن زكاة الفطر يفضل إخراجها يوم العيد قبل أداء صلاة العيد، وأجازوا إخراجها قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين؛ وذلك لأن الحكمة في شرعيتها إغناء الفقراء، فقد ورد في حديث: أغنوهم عن الطواف أو عن السؤال في هذا اليوم  يعني أعطوهم ما يكفيهم يوم العيد، ويغنيهم عن التطوف وسؤال الناس غذاءهم وقوتهم، فإن يوم العيد يوم فرح وسرور وإظهار للزينة والابتهاج، فلا يناسب ظهور المسلم مظهر الذل والاستضعاف والاستعطاف، ولكن في هذه الأزمنة قلت حاجة أغلب الناس ولو كانوا فقراء وبالأخص ما يتعلق بالقوت والغذاء. فإن الغالب أن يوجد عندهم ما يكفيهم يوم العيد، بل والسنة كلها، والذين يسألون ويستجدون أكثرهم يسألون الناس تكثرا، ومع ذلك فإنه يوجد كثير من الفقراء الذين تمس حاجتهم للطعام والكسوة والنفقة في الكماليات التي أصبحت من الضروريات. 
فعلى هذه الحال لو تأخر إعطاؤهم من زكاة الفطر يوما أو أياما لم يتأثروا ولم يلحقهم جوع ولا جهد ولا ضرر، فعلى هذا يجوز جمع زكاة الفطر ليلة العيد وفي اليومين قبله ثم تفريقها ولو بعد العيد بأيام إذا عرف الفقراء وكانوا قد وكلوا الجمعيات والمبرات الخيرية على قبض حقوقهم وما يصرف لهم، ثم إيصالها إليهم لينفقوا منها بقية شهرهم أو عدة أشهر حتى يستغنوا عن السؤال في أكثر العام، والله أعلم.
الشيخ العلامة ابن جبرين.
http://ibn-jebreen.com/book.php?cat=...258&subid=3072

ولكن سائر علمائنا يمنعون ذلك .
والله أعلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان



----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله كما في مجموع الفتاوى (18/310):

هل يجوز التوكيل في صرف زكاة الفطر وزكاة المال وفي قبضها ؟

فأجاب : "نعم ، يجوز التوكيل في صرف زكاة الفطر كما يجوز في زكاة المال ، لكن لابد أن تصل زكاة الفطر إلى يد الفقير قبل صلاة العيد ؛ لأنه وكيل عن صاحبها ، أما لو كان الجار قد وكله الفقير ، وقال : اقبض زكاة الفطر من جارك لي ، فإنه يجوز أن تبقى مع الوكيل ولو بعد صلاة العيد ، لأن قبض وكيل الفقير بمنزلة قبض الفقير.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> أخي الكريم يجوز إخراج زكاة الفطر قبل العيد بيوم أو يومين كما روى ذلك نامع مولى ابن عمر رضي الله عنهم قال : وكانوا يعطون قبل الفطر بيوم أو يومين . رواه البخاري


وفي لفظ الموطأ 1 / 285 :
حدثني يحيى عن مالك عن نافع :أن عبد الله بن عمر كان يبعث بزكاة الفطر إلى الذي تجمع عنده قبل الفطر بيومين أو ثلاثة.
وحدثني عن مالك أنه رأى أهل العلم يستحبون أن يخرجوا زكاة الفطر إذا طلع الفجر من يوم الفطر قبل أن يغدوا إلى المصلى قال مالك : وذلك واسع إن شاء الله أن تؤدى قبل الغدو من يوم الفطر وبعده .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وهناك تعليل لمن قال آخر الوقت في إخراجها قبل الصلاة :
قالوا : لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سماها صدقة الفطر ، والفطر من رمضان يتحقق بغروب الشمس ليلة العيد ، ولأنها جعلت طهرة للصائم من اللغو والرفث ، والصوم ينقضي بغروب الشمس.

----------

